# Degenerative Myelopathy



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

There is a DNA test for DM... easy cheek swab. Hope you figure out what's going on, good idea getting a second opinion. 
https://www.pawprintgenetics.com/products/tests/details/87/?breed=75


----------

